# [INFO]Accord Microsoft/Novell

## Mickael

C'est ici :

 Qui tiendra le rôle de l'Evêque Rémy, qui sera dans la peau de Louis 1er, roi des Francs ?

----------

## titoucha

J'ai lu cette nouvelle qui me laisse TRÈS sceptique, Novell et Microsof n'étant pas des chantres du vrai partage, je ne sais pas lequel va voler l'autre.

----------

## cylgalad

C'est du bon vieux féodalisme : après Apple, Novell accepte M$ comme suzerain.

----------

## Mickael

tu oublis sun

----------

## titoucha

Surtout qu'en lisant Balmer, il avoue lui-même que c'est sous la pression de leurs clients que M$ à céder et fait cette alliance.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Oupsman

Reste à voir ce qu'il adviendra de cette histoire et si la communauté du libre profitera de cet accord, ce dont je doute (très très) fortement   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scullder

Un autre lien à ce sujet, plus compréhensible pour les non-décideurs-pressés : http://linuxfr.org/2006/11/03/21570.html

Ce commentaire est bien aussi : http://linuxfr.org/comments/771175.html#771175

L'impression que ça me donne, c'est que Microsoft "sécurise" légalement la position de Suse et de Novell (niveau brevets), et dit à côté "attention, tout le reste c'est illégal, si vous voulez utiliser Linux, vous devez acheter du Novell".

1er effet kisskool : ils misent sur la peur des clients potentiels des éditeurs/développeurs de distrib linux qui vont se dire "après tout c'est risqué, si il y a un problème légal blabla bon on reste dans le droit chemin et on utilise ms windows, ce sera plus simple".

2ème effet kisskool : le jour où une distrib linux commencera à menacer sérieusement les bénéfices de Microsoft, ils vont sortir leurs brevets  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Un autre lien à ce sujet, plus compréhensible pour les non-décideurs-pressés : http://linuxfr.org/2006/11/03/21570.html
> 
> Ce commentaire est bien aussi : http://linuxfr.org/comments/771175.html#771175
> 
> L'impression que ça me donne, c'est que Microsoft "sécurise" légalement la position de Suse et de Novell (niveau brevets), et dit à côté "attention, tout le reste c'est illégal, si vous voulez utiliser Linux, vous devez acheter du Novell".
> ...

 

Malheureusement ...... +1 

 Mon dieu quelle connerie que de jouer sur le terrain de chasse de Microsoft, à savoir le marketing et les accords commerciaux ....

 Merde alors ... ils n'ont pas compris qu'ils venaient de signer leur arrêt de mort ??

 mais le pire c'est que sur BFM et autres radios plus ou moins "averties" le titre facon tabloid est du genre "Linux partenaire avec Microsoft" .... 

 quels grincements de dents j'ai pu faire ...

----------

## Scullder

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Malheureusement ...... +1 
> 
>  Mon dieu quelle connerie que de jouer sur le terrain de chasse de Microsoft, à savoir le marketing et les accords commerciaux ....
> ...

 

D'un autre côté ça change pas grand chose légalement à part pour Novell. J'ai pas le temps de tout lire mais ça a l'air d'être de l'entubage quand on lit ça :

http://www.silicon.fr/fr/silicon/news/2006/11/03/microsoft-novell-l-open-source

 *Quote:*   

> Aux termes de l’accord, Novell et Microsoft annoncent trois engagements importants.
> 
> - Microsoft travaillera avec Novell et contribuera activement à différent projets open source, dont notamment des projets relatifs au format des fichiers Office et à la gestion des services Web.
> 
> - Microsoft ne fera pas valoir ses brevets contre tout développeur individuel de solution open source non commerciale.
> ...

 

Ils ont profité de l'occasion pour affirmer leurs positions.

Pour la presse informatique, bah à part certains magazines techniques spécialisés (linux mag, misc, login avant que ça ne s'arrête, etc), le reste c'est du blabla (genre svm, réseaux et télécoms, 01net, etc) histoire d'imprimer du papier et de le vendre 7¤. Donc faudra pas s'étonner de ce genre de titres le mois prochain =)

----------

## yuk159

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  mais le pire c'est que sur BFM et autres radios plus ou moins "averties" le titre facon tabloid est du genre "Linux partenaire avec Microsoft"

 

On m'en as parlé samedi en me disant : "J'ai vu à la télé, que ça y est Microsoft à racheté Linux..."

Comme quoi l'information, les gens en retiennent ce qu'ils veulent, et je dois avouer que ça me fais peur, surtout quand il s'agit de gens qui "suivent" quotidiennement les nouvelles.

----------

## titoucha

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> On m'en as parlé samedi en me disant : "J'ai vu à la télé, que ça y est Microsoft à racheté Linux..."

 

C'est un peu normal car jusqu'à présent Microsoft n'a jamais vraiment coopéré avec quelqu'un, il rachetait.

----------

## Mickael

Il y a probablement une histoire d'affaiblir redhat sur le marché du libre et du reste d'allieurs.

----------

## expl0rer

Ca laisse sous entendre que la seule plateforme alternative a microsoft et interoperable du monde open-source beneficiant d'un support reel deviendra Suse.

Ce qui peut etre un coup dur pour la communauté et un coup de génie pour Suse, car les développeurs de la communauté openSuse seront protégés et pas les autres.

----------

## Temet

Pour la communauté, je ne sais pas... Pour les entreprises oui!

En ce qui concerne la communauté, si c'est ce qu'il se passe, je pense que Novell deviendrait la boite la plus haïe du monde Libre, devant M$! (avis perso)

----------

## Mickael

 *expl0rer wrote:*   

> Ca laisse sous entendre que la seule plateforme alternative a microsoft et interoperable du monde open-source beneficiant d'un support reel deviendra Suse.
> 
> Ce qui peut etre un coup dur pour la communauté et un coup de génie pour Suse, car les développeurs de la communauté openSuse seront protégés et pas les autres.

 

C'est surtout une attaque ouverte de microsoft sur redhat!

----------

## Scullder

Un autre point de vue : http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=16415

edit : http://lwn.net/Articles/208186/rss

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's a new press release from Novell on its Microsoft deal. The company is getting almost $250 million from Microsoft up front.
> 
> 

 

----------

## titoucha

Le titre dans une des nouvelles que tu cites @Sculler résume bien le fond de ma pensée et m'inquiète vraiment pour la bonne santé du libre.

 *Quote:*   

> Novell Is the New SCO

 

Je pense que Microsoft ne peut plus arrêter le libre, c'est trop tard, par contre il peut lui faire du mal.

----------

## Temet

Mouais, j'ai eu mon pater au téléphone y a deux jours, et il m'a dit : "T'as vu, Microsoft a passé un accord avec Linux" ... putain de journaliste du Monde à la con... est ce que j'écris des articles sur la Fusion à Froid moi? Non ... bah lui devrait ptet faire des articles sur autre chose.

Non Papa, c'est Novell, une boîte commerciale qui vend du Linux parce que c'est la dernière choses qu'ils ont trouvé pour survivre... c'est un accord entre deux boîtes commerciales, pas avec Linux.

Enfin bref, voilà comment ça va être perçu par les gens qui lisent les journaux ...

EDIT : y a un truc qui m'étonne, c'est que tout le monde dit "M$ peut faire mal au libre", "Encore un coup de M$ pour ceci celà" ... euh, je vous rappelle que c'est un accord entre deux boites. Et pour ma part, ce que me gêne le plus dans cette histoire, c'est pas la partie concernant M$, mais bien celle concernant Novell!

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : y a un truc qui m'étonne, c'est que tout le monde dit "M$ peut faire mal au libre", "Encore un coup de M$ pour ceci celà" ... euh, je vous rappelle que c'est un accord entre deux boites. Et pour ma part, ce que me gêne le plus dans cette histoire, c'est pas la partie concernant M$, mais bien celle concernant Novell!

 

Si tout ce que va développer M$ pour l'interopérabilité sera en code proprio et verrouiller pour par exemple ne fonctionner qu'avec Suse, que vont faire les entreprises ?

Il faut bien voir que c'est aussi grâce aux entreprises que Linux se développe.

C'est la première chose qui me vient en tête, mais je fais confiance à M$ pour en trouver d'autres.

----------

## Temet

Euh, je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce que t'as cité de moi, qui veut dire : "pourquoi tout le monde crache SEULEMENT sur M$ et pas aussi sur Novell?" lol

Je suis d'accord avec ce que t'as écrit, j'ai jamais dit le contraire lol

----------

## titoucha

Je crois que Novell à vouloir bouffer à tous les râteliers va se faire plumer.

@Temet si tu veux savoir se que je pense de Novell, vas sur Alionet,j'ai le même pseudo et je me suis exprimé sur la question.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mickael

je viens de lire ceci

puis Pour Red Hat, l'accord entre Novell et Microsoft est impensable

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> je viens de lire ceci
> 
> puis Pour Red Hat, l'accord entre Novell et Microsoft est impensable

 

Ce n'est qu'un accord commercial. Et ça va pas forcément jouer pour Novell au long terme (ça revient à ce qui a été dit plus haut, comme quoi Novell fait tout - et pas mal de n'importe quoi - pour remonter la barre)

Je doute que cela ait un impact si important que ça. Et puis Red-Hat n'est pas tout seul, y a IBM derrière et tout.

----------

## Temet

http://www.toolinux.com/news/logiciels/avec_mono_1.2_novell_offre_un_meilleur_support_.net_sous_linux_ar8359.html

Alors, on fait une estimation, il est décidé depuis combien temps cet accord?

Moi en voyant ça, je dis qu'il ne date pas d'hier...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> http://www.toolinux.com/news/logiciels/avec_mono_1.2_novell_offre_un_meilleur_support_.net_sous_linux_ar8359.html
> 
> Alors, on fait une estimation, il est décidé depuis combien temps cet accord?
> 
> Moi en voyant ça, je dis qu'il ne date pas d'hier...

 

Implémenter un moteur .Net ne veut en aucun cas dire que tu fais un accord tacite avec Microsoft.

ça a été standardisé auprès de l'ECMA, tout le monde peut en principe faire son moteur .Net (C# et le framework).

C'est un langage/framework "ouvert".

Enfin il est vrai que sachant que krosoft est derrière je resterais méfiant moi  :Neutral: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais la pleine compatibilité avec la version 2, comme par hasard quelques jours après l'annonce ... bon, soit, je vais essayer de ne pas être parano.

----------

## kwenspc

hu hu ^^

surtout que la version 2 ils y bossent depuis plusieurs mois déjà.

----------

## Temet

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2536

----------

## titoucha

Ben là ils n'y vont pas par quatre chemins   :Laughing: 

----------

